# Guess where Mexico



## easyrider (Apr 18, 2020)

My first visit to Mexico was many years ago. Boy , did we have a time !!!
Guess where . Pretty easy.
Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 18, 2020)

The Arch Cabo.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 18, 2020)

Same place at sunset.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 18, 2020)

This is easy.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone recognize this?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> This is easy.
> 
> View attachment 19320


too easy.  I'll pass and give someone else a chance.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2020)

Who is this man, where is the statue,  and what did he do that got him a statue?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2020)

Corona virus wasn't an issue at the Last Supper, nor for this recreation.  But where did these marvelous sculptor do his work?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2020)

This plaza and cathedral are off the ordinary tourist track.  It is a capital city.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2020)

And one final one from this posting flurry.  Any one know what church this is?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Corona virus wasn't an issue at the Last Supper, nor for this recreation.  But where did these marvelous sculptor do his work?
> 
> View attachment 19331



My guess is Puerto Vallarta off the Malecon. I have seen some big sand sculptures there but not this big.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> My guess is Puerto Vallarta off the Malecon. I have seen some big sand sculptures there but not this big.
> 
> Bill


Bingo!.   We were there shortly before Santa Semana (Holy Week).  We were amazed by both the scale and the incredible artistry involved.  And then there is the Zen element, in that this will all soon wash away.  

People like this artist must be hurting really badly. I am looking forward to being able to return to Mexico, to do something to help get the tourism portion of their economy back to some semblance of activity.


----------



## simon63 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## PamMo (Apr 20, 2020)

Can you believe this is the other side of picturesque Land's End and Los Arcos (easyrider's post #1), on Solmar Beach? The rip tide, currents, and waves have killed a tourist almost every year since we've been going down there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Can you believe this is the other side of picturesque Land's End and Los Arcos (easyrider's post #1), on Solmar Beach? The rip tide, currents, and waves have killed a tourist almost every year since we've been going down there.View attachment 19403


Our very first trip to Mexico (other than a jaunt to Tijuana 45 years ago when we were in San Diego) was to Solmar Beach - via a TUG direct exchange!!!!  We swapped our Point at Poipu week for a week at a TUGgers whole ownership unit.  That opened our eyes to MX as an option.  We rather quickly decided that we preferred Puerto Vallarta to Cabo.  Then a couple of years ago we discovered Zihua .....

Here is a favorite Solmar Beach shot from that first visit. The apparent calmness of the water is quite deceiving.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 20, 2020)

Beautiful photo, T_R_Oglodyte! We love walking along the beach, but stay well up from the water line.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Beautiful photo, T_R_Oglodyte! We love walking along the beach, but stay well up from the water line.View attachment 19407


When dealing with the power of waves and currents, "fetch", which relates to the distance from nearest shore to nearest shore, is an important consideration.  At Solmar, with waves coming from the south, the fetch extends from Solmar to Antarctica - one of the longest "fetches" on the globe.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Can you believe this is the other side of picturesque Land's End and Los Arcos (easyrider's post #1), on Solmar Beach? The rip tide, currents, and waves have killed a tourist almost every year since we've been going down there.View attachment 19403



Yup, those waves on Divorce Beach are pretty big. I remember a newlywed couple was washed out and drowned off Divorce Beach one year. 

We were at Sunset Beach and the resort has a person watching guests that get too close to the Ocean. I was fishing in front of PBSB and had multiple resort people come tell me about the wave until one guy stood behind me until I decided to go farther down the beach. I did manage to hook a large Sierra which I gave to the people fishing near me. 

Bill


----------



## klpca (Apr 20, 2020)

We saw someone get swept off of the rocks at the south end of the beach. A youngish couple (20's) was standing on the rocks. The surf wasn't that big, but it is Divorce beach so... At any rate, the inevitable large wave came in and swamped them. The guy somehow held on and the girl was knocked off of the rocks. We couldn't see her for a good 30 seconds then her head popped up right near the rocks. The guy that she was with didn't make a move but her sister (we spoke to them later) somehow ran over, grabbed her sister's arm and dragged her sister up on the rocks. Since the waves had gone back to normal they were able to scamper back to the beach. The girl who was swept off of the rocks was a bloody mess - I am sure that she still has scars. It was so, so scary. She is luck to be alive, and lucky that her sister rescued her. I have always wondered about that guy. He just stood there even though he could reach out and grab the her - her sister managed it.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anyone recognize this?
> 
> View attachment 19329



Is this near Banderas Bay ? I don't think I have been here but I think I would like to visit.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Is this near Banderas Bay ? I don't think I have been here but I think I would like to visit.
> 
> Bill


You're in the vicinity. Need to be more specific.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You're in the vicinity. Need to be more specific.



Maybe Yelapa ?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Maybe Yelapa ?


Yes.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 20, 2020)

Petting whales.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 20, 2020)

How about this one?  Know it?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> How about this one?  Know it?View attachment 19459View attachment 19460


That might be the Catholic Church on the north side of Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 20, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That might be the Catholic Church on the north side of Puerto Vallarta.


Nope, but you are in the correct state.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> How about this one?  Know it?View attachment 19459View attachment 19460



I think it is the Lady of Peace mission in Bucerias. I thought it was the mission in Todos Santos.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2020)

Kind of easy.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I think it is the Lady of Peace mission in Bucerias. I thought it was the mission in Todos Santos.
> 
> Bill


No - he said it was in the same state as  Puerto Vallarta.

I wonder if it might be in San Sebastian.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 21, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No - he said it was in the same state as  Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> I wonder if it might be in San Sebastian.



Think you're right about it being the church in San Sebastian del Oeste.  Took a tour there in February and that matches my pictures.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 21, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Think you're right about it being the church in San Sebastian del Oeste.  Took a tour there in February and that matches my pictures.


Correct!


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 21, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No - he said it was in the same state as  Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> I wonder if it might be in San Sebastian.


Yep, took those in 2012.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Kind of easy.View attachment 19488



Is that Coba?


----------



## pittle (Apr 21, 2020)

Here are 2 that I have used as the lock screen on my computers. They were taken on Mexico vacations andalways remind me of a great vacation!  These are not taken on the same vacation.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 21, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Who is this man, where is the statue,  and what did he do that got him a statue?
> 
> View attachment 19330


Nobody knows this one???


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 21, 2020)

pittle said:


> Here are 2 that I have used as the lock screen on my computers. They were taken on Mexico vacations andalways remind me of a great vacation!  These are not taken on the same vacation.
> 
> View attachment 19507
> 
> ...



My guesses are Tulum and Acapulco.


----------



## pittle (Apr 21, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> My guesses are Tulum and Acapulco.



Yes!  The one with the buildings was from the MP Golf in Acapulco looking towards the ocean.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 22, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> Is that Coba?



Yes it is.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 22, 2020)

How about these?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 23, 2020)

The church in San Jose del Cabo?


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 23, 2020)

Karen G said:


> The church in San Jose del Cabo?



That is also my guess.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 23, 2020)

Karen G said:


> The church in San Jose del Cabo?


Yes, that's it.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 23, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> That is also my guess.


 Yes


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 23, 2020)

Here's another from 2003:


----------



## easyrider (Apr 23, 2020)

I would like to turn this thread into guessing optional and add resort pictures and anything Mexico YOU  liked or enjoyed if you wish.

One of the thing I really like about Mexico is the fishing opportunities. Where else can you catch marlin until your arms are rubber, lol. Here is my daughters first marlin. Baja fish taco style is the only marlin recipe I like so we gave most of the marlin to Freddy the skipper who gave a portion to his cousin who has a restaurant that made us a meal of Baja style marlin tacos.

This was a while back and now the Cabo Marina has grown and there are resorts all the way down to the Marina and Medano Beach.

Bill


----------



## donnaval (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## easyrider (Apr 28, 2020)

Easy one. Old one too.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 28, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nobody knows this one???



I'm not sure I have ever seen this. It kind of looks like one in San Jose del Cabo near the Church but the one I'm thinking of may not have a body.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I'm not sure I have ever seen this. It kind of looks like one in San Jose del Cabo near the Church but the one I'm thinking of may not have a body.
> 
> Bill


It's the statue of John Huston on Isla Cuale in Puerto Vallarta.  And what he did was to direct "Night of the Iguana", much of which was shot in Puerto Vallarta and Mismaloya.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Easy one. Old one too.View attachment 19821




Ooooh, nice photo! We've hiked up there - such beautiful views of the Ocean, Bay, and Sea! It's a view from Mt. SunSea (English translation  ).  I can see our timeshare in the photo, too.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 29, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Ooooh, nice photo! We've hiked up there - such beautiful views of the Ocean, Bay, and Sea! It's a view from Mt. SunSea (English translation  ).  I can see our timeshare in the photo, too.



It's crazy how much Cabo has grown. I still like the area and we didn't even go to the Cabo Wabo , Squid Row or Giggling Marlin on our last trip. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Apr 29, 2020)

A bit tougher maybe.


----------



## simon63 (Apr 29, 2020)

These pictures are from 2012


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 30, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This plaza and cathedral are off the ordinary tourist track.  It is a capital city.
> 
> View attachment 19332


Since no guesses - I'll give the answer.

This is the central plaza in Tepic, the capital of Nayarit.  The church is the Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception. I'm not sure what the structure on the left is supposed to be - it certainly looks as if it was never completed, as nothing is connected to that last pillar.  Even if it had been connected to the pillar I'm not sure what it would be.

This was taken during our second trip to Mexico, and our first stay in Puerto Vallarta.  A couple of days before we departed for Mexico we got an insanely good deal on a rental car from Avis, so we picked up the car and did some driving, just to see the area.  The last full day of our stay was Saturday, and we decided to head north and head to Tepic.  Saturday is a market day, so there were lots of booths and stands set up in the plaza.  You can see some of them in the picture.

Tepic is the closest big city to where the Huichol people live in the Sierra Madre, so they come down on Saturday to sell their goods and crafts.  The prices were somewhat cheaper than what the same things are sold for in Huichol art shops in Puerto Vallarta, but I realized the take to the artist must be much bigger.  So we bought a few small things.

Nayarit has been called the "breadbasket of Mexico".  When you head inland from the Nayarit coast, you enter an area where agriculture is king.  Large farms and totally modern.  There were a lot of times it felt very much like the San Joaquin Valley in California.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 30, 2020)

simon63 said:


> These pictures are from 2012



Cabo San Lucas !!!!! Looks like fun times.

Bill


----------



## simon63 (Apr 30, 2020)

Since no guesses, this is San Miguel Arcangel in San Miguel Allende


----------



## simon63 (Apr 30, 2020)

I think this is a bit easy


----------



## Eric B (Apr 30, 2020)

simon63 said:


> I think this is a bit easy
> View attachment 19891



Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta by the crepe cafe.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 30, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And one final one from this posting flurry.  Any one know what church this is?
> 
> View attachment 19333


I'm surprised no one got this one.  This is the interior of Our Lady of Guadalupe, in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## Bunk (Apr 30, 2020)

easyrider said:


> A bit tougher maybe.
> 
> View attachment 19856



Isn't that LaPaz?


----------



## simon63 (Apr 30, 2020)

This is in Cabo


----------



## easyrider (Apr 30, 2020)

Bunk said:


> Isn't that LaPaz?


 

Yes it is . On the malecon.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 30, 2020)

This is DW in the infinity pool.  What is the resort on the opposite shore?


----------



## easyrider (May 1, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This is DW in the infinity pool.  What is the resort on the opposite shore?
> 
> 
> View attachment 19905



Is this your newest aquistion in Zihuatenajo ? Looks pretty nice. 

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Is this your newest aquistion in Zihuatenajo ? Looks pretty nice.
> 
> Bill


But you didn't answer the question.


----------



## easyrider (May 1, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> But you didn't answer the question.



I wonder if one of those resorts is the Worldmark ?

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I wonder if one of those resorts is the Worldmark ?
> 
> Bill


Nope


----------



## simon63 (May 1, 2020)

This city is close from San Miguel Allende, if you have visited the part central of Mexico, you may be know the name


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2020)

simon63 said:


> This city is close from San Miguel Allende, if you have visited the part central of Mexico, you may be know the name
> View attachment 19963


The arched structure parallel to the road looks like an aqueduct.


----------



## simon63 (May 1, 2020)

Yes it is, it was made in times of the spanish conquest to take water to a religious convent.


----------



## huffydogg (May 2, 2020)

simon63 said:


> This city is close from San Miguel Allende, if you have visited the part central of Mexico, you may be know the name
> View attachment 19963


Queretaro


----------



## jpfordz (May 2, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This is DW in the infinity pool.  What is the resort on the opposite shore?
> 
> 
> View attachment 19905


*Embarc Zihuatanejo?*


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2020)

jpfordz said:


> *Embarc Zihuatanejo?*


Yes.


----------



## dbfact (May 2, 2020)

I dont think anyone answered the statue question. Was just watching a mini documentary about John Houston making 'Night of the Iguana' in PV, and that he spent years visiting there. So I'm guessing its him.


----------



## simon63 (May 2, 2020)

huffydogg said:


> Queretaro



Yes, my parents in love live next to this arches, and I enjoy to see them in the morning through the window


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2020)

simon63 said:


> Yes it is, it was made in times of the spanish conquest to take water to a religious convent.


It's surprising that it's still standing.  In those days \, the need - and ability - to reinforce masonry in seismically active areas was scant. I suspect that it has been rehabbed to include seismic reinforcement.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2020)

dbfact said:


> I dont think anyone answered the statue question. Was just watching a mini documentary about John Houston making 'Night of the Iguana' in PV, and that he spent years visiting there. So I'm guessing its him.


That's correct. And I did provide a reveal upthread after no one responded. See post #50.


----------



## easyrider (May 12, 2020)

We ran into this place up in the mountains and decide to have a taco and beer.


----------



## rpennisi (May 13, 2020)

easyrider said:


> We ran into this place up in the mountains and decide to have a taco and beer.
> 
> View attachment 20545


Is that at Xcaret?
Ron


----------



## easyrider (May 13, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> Is that at Xcaret?
> Ron



Nope. This place is just east of Puerto Vallarta. 

Bill


----------



## pittle (May 15, 2020)

Is it up by what used to be called Chino's Paradise (not Chico's Paradise.)  This one is up past a small winery and  lots of folks stop there after the ZipLine.  We used to go there years ago.  It was only open during the day and has all kinds of stuff around it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Nope. This place is just east of Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> Bill





pittle said:


> Is it up by what used to be called Chino's Paradise (not Chico's Paradise.)  This one is up past a small winery and  lots of folks stop there after the ZipLine.  We used to go there years ago.  It was only open during the day and has all kinds of stuff around it.


But Chino's/Chico's is west of PV.  East of PV makes this pretty tough, because that pretty quickly gets into trackless wilderness.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2020)

What beach is this?  It's out of the way, but I know there are TUGgers who have been there.


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

Looks like Colonitas.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Looks like Colonitas.


More specifics? I want to be sure of where you are thinking of.


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

East of Boca de Tomatlan.  Walked there and it nearly did in an older friend of mine who slipped and almost rolled down the slope.


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

Actually, more West than East - further down the coast.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> East of Boca de Tomatlan.  Walked there and it nearly did in an older friend of mine who slipped and almost rolled down the slope.


Yep.  Los Colomitos is the first beach you arrive at on the trail from Boca, and it's a real charmer.


----------



## simon63 (May 16, 2020)

May be the easiest pic


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 16, 2020)

The secret beach / Marietas Islands 
Riviera Nayarit / Puerto Vallarta area


----------



## Karen G (May 16, 2020)

simon63 said:


> May be the easiest pic
> View attachment 20728



Thanks for that info. I had never heard of this amazing site. I found an interesting YouTube video a guy made while on a cruise with a port stop in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## Tacoma (May 17, 2020)

Ah the memories! I have been to most of the coastal locations posted here. I can't decide on a favorite. I love the snorkeling at Puerto Morelos south of Cancun but find Cancun and Playa del Carmen too crowded and unauthentic. I prefer Puerto Vallarta (older area not Nuevo) and Zihuatenejo for the ambiance and am waiting to try Huatulco.  Hit the Cabo area shortly after the hurricane so although I will go back can't say it was a favorite.  I also want to do an interior tour of all of the beautiful colonial cities. I absolutely love Antigua, Guatemala so I'm sure I'll find some new favorites.  Hoping to be back in Mexico in 2021.
Joan


----------



## easyrider (May 17, 2020)

pittle said:


> Is it up by what used to be called Chino's Paradise (not Chico's Paradise.)  This one is up past a small winery and  lots of folks stop there after the ZipLine.  We used to go there years ago.  It was only open during the day and has all kinds of stuff around it.



Nope. It's the Garden of Eden in the mountains above Mismaloya. The movie Predator used this location for some of the sets.

Bill


----------



## simon63 (May 17, 2020)

This is the third biggest monolith in the world, guess where is it


----------



## pittle (May 18, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Nope. It's the Garden of Eden in the mountains above Mismaloya. The movie Predator used this location for some of the sets.
> 
> Bill


The restaurant I was thinking about was up there by the river. We have not been there since 2000 ourselves, but the "kids" did a tour up to where the Predator was made and did some zip-lining.  They said the restaurant where they had lunch had a new name.  In the 1990's we went there twice - they had no electricity.


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2020)

Very old for North America.


----------



## rpennisi (May 21, 2020)

Guess where?


----------



## easyrider (May 21, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> Guess where?View attachment 21181



Looks like the Mazatlan cliff jumpers.

Bill


----------



## rpennisi (May 21, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Looks like the Mazatlan cliff jumpers.
> 
> Bill


You got it.  I knew you would as you go to Mazatlan every year (hope I remember that correctly).


----------



## rpennisi (May 21, 2020)

Here is one more, posted it a while ago with no answer...


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 21, 2020)

looks like head of TS sales at xx.....
LOL


----------



## rpennisi (May 21, 2020)

Nope Tom, his lips aren't moving so it can't be a TS salesperson.


----------



## simon63 (May 21, 2020)

It looks like a Olmeca head, but I saw some of them at wikipedia and looks a bit differents


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 22, 2020)




----------



## pittle (May 22, 2020)

I know it is in Puerto Vallarta, but not exactly sure - south of the Malecon maybe one of the beaches close to Conchas Chinas.






















































































.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 22, 2020)

pittle said:


> I know it is in Puerto Vallarta, but not exactly sure - south of the Malecon maybe one of the beaches close to Conchas Chinas.


Yes - it's PV.  This is from one of our first trips to PV.  I think it's one of the beaches past Playa los Muertos - where you go to the end of the beach, then take the path up and over the rocks.  So that would put it in the Conchas Chinas area.


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> You got it.  I knew you would as you go to Mazatlan every year (hope I remember that correctly).



Only three trips so far. I'm more of a PV or Cabo person.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> View attachment 21219



I think it is on the north side of the PV Marina. I was shore fishing the south side last January.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (May 22, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> Here is one more, posted it a while ago with no answer...View attachment 21188



It looks like one of the statues in Guyabitos.

Bill


----------



## simon63 (May 22, 2020)

This is close to PV


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 22, 2020)

simon63 said:


> This is close to PV
> View attachment 21232


That looks like the pier at Las Animas.  

That last time I boarded at that pier was after I had hiked the trail from Boca on a hot afternoon.  DW was sick that day, so I was hiking by myself.  I went as far as Quimixto, even a bit beyond, but turned back because it was getting late in the day and I was planning to hike back to Boca.  When I got back to Las Animas I decided it was too late and opted to have a couple of beers and catch a panga back to Boca.  

While I was looking for a boat, I struck up a conversation with a family from Mexico City, who had hired a panga and were waiting.  I offered to split the cost and they accepted. 

As we were nearing Boca, we spotted a pod of whales, so the skipper diverted, and we had an impromptu 30-minute whale watching tour, with dolphins as well.  Finally we headed into shore on Boca.  

I tipped him an extra 100 pesos (which was more than the fare just for the ride).


----------



## jpfordz (May 22, 2020)

simon63 said:


> This is close to PV
> View attachment 21232


----------



## simon63 (May 22, 2020)

jpfordz said:


> View attachment 21234


I was there in the low 70’s and don’t remember the pier. We arrived in a big boat (50 persons) close the beach and then took a small one to the beach.


----------



## rpennisi (May 23, 2020)

easyrider said:


> It looks like one of the statues in Guyabitos.
> 
> Bill





It was taken on the east coast of Mexico...


----------



## jlp879 (May 23, 2020)

simon63 said:


> This is the third biggest monolith in the world, guess where is it
> View attachment 20819


This is Peña de Bernal, a good hour from San Sebestian in the state of Queretaro.


----------



## simon63 (May 24, 2020)

Yes it is, I don’t remember San Sebastián, may be you would like to say San Miguel


----------



## Bunk (May 24, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> View attachment 21253
> It was taken on the east coast of Mexico...


I would guess this is an Olmec Colossal Head,


----------



## rpennisi (May 24, 2020)

Bunk said:


> I would guess this is an Olmec Colossal Head,


It was taken in 2003 in Playa del Carmen just north of 5th Avenue.  I never had a name for it.


----------



## simon63 (May 24, 2020)

Guess where is it?


----------



## bjones9942 (May 26, 2020)

simon63 said:


> Guess where is it?
> View attachment 21280



This is the pyramid of the sun in Teotihuacan.  One of my favorite places to go!  The bus from México City is less than $60 pesos each way, and only takes an hour.  I can highly recommend the Villas Teotihuacan Hotel& Spa (they keep changing their name!). Stay for a few days and really explore! La Gruta is a fun restaurant in a cave - they even serve chapulines!

Edit:  Almost forgot - There's a FANTASTIC night time light show on the pyramid of the sun!  More than enough reason to book a hotel and stay a few days.  Make sure you bring ID with you as they give you an ipod (many different languages to pick from) that describes things and want the ID as a deposit.  Hotel concierge can usually get you tickets for a little premium, or you can order through ticketmaster.mx.


----------



## bjones9942 (May 26, 2020)

I'll post an easy one!  I'll preface by saying that there is nothing like seeing it in person, and that your brain will be swimming by the time you leave.


----------



## simon63 (May 26, 2020)

These are some pics of La Gruta and more of Teotihuacan


----------



## gresmi (May 31, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Yup, those waves on Divorce Beach are pretty big. I remember a newlywed couple was washed out and drowned off Divorce Beach one year.
> 
> We were at Sunset Beach and the resort has a person watching guests that get too close to the Ocean. I was fishing in front of PBSB and had multiple resort people come tell me about the wave until one guy stood behind me until I decided to go farther down the beach. I did manage to hook a large Sierra which I gave to the people fishing near me.
> 
> Bill





Bill, Glad to see another fisherman posting. If you went on the other side of the Arch, you'd have probably gotten into some roosterfish, like I did. 
Good luck again next trip.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2020)

Egg man.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2020)

Half fish.


----------



## fleecer (Nov 18, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Half fish.
> 
> View attachment 28721


Puerto Vallarta


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2020)

fleecer said:


> Puerto Vallarta


Yup.


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## bjones9942 (Nov 18, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> View attachment 28741View attachment 28741



Malecón along Playa Norte, Mazatlán.


----------



## bjones9942 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## rpennisi (Nov 19, 2020)

bjones9942 said:


> Malecón along Playa Norte, Mazatlán.


Yes!


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Karen G (Nov 19, 2020)

Is this the fire station in Cabo?


----------



## Seagila (Nov 19, 2020)

rpennisi said:


> View attachment 28773





Karen G said:


> Is this the fire station in Cabo?



100%. We walk by it on the way to Puerto Paraiso mall from one of the resorts on Medano Beach.


----------



## jules54 (Nov 20, 2020)

Fire station walked by it last night on the way to a restaurant we havnt tried yet. Mariscos La Palmita which BTW was absolutely fantastic. Nothing fancy, but very clean and COVID conscious. Very reasonable. Imperial Shrimp, Lobster combo plate 2 beers 30.00 US.


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 20, 2020)

Karen G said:


> Is this the fire station in Cabo?


Yes


----------



## easyrider (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## bankr63 (Jan 23, 2021)

I'll play...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 23, 2021)

bankr63 said:


> I'll play...


nice photo!!! I don't know the location.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 23, 2021)

jules54 said:


> Fire station walked by it last night on the way to a restaurant we havnt tried yet. Mariscos La Palmita which BTW was absolutely fantastic. Nothing fancy, but very clean and COVID conscious. Very reasonable. Imperial Shrimp, Lobster combo plate 2 beers 30.00 US.



There is one that was recommended by the guy I fish with down there. Huachinango. It’s behind Squid Roe. Excellent. They bring out a whole tray of different sauces to try with the Dorado we caught.


----------



## bankr63 (Jan 24, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> nice photo!!! I don't know the location.


Clue:
"There she stood in the doorway
I heard the mission bell
And I was thinking to myself
'This could be heaven or this could be Hell "


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 24, 2021)

bankr63 said:


> Clue:
> "There she stood in the doorway
> I heard the mission bell
> And I was thinking to myself
> 'This could be heaven or this could be Hell "



Hotel California. It's funny how many people take photos in front of that thinking it's where the Eagles wrote that song. Total Urban Legend.


----------



## bankr63 (Jan 24, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> Hotel California. It's funny how many people take photos in front of that thinking it's where the Eagles wrote that song. Total Urban Legend.


Not actually the Hotel California. This would be the (site of the) mission at Todos Santos around the corner from HC.  Urban legend perhaps, but the Eagles have never confirmed or denied and the town fits very well (dark desert highway, warm smell of colitas, mission bells, the town is an oasis in the desert).  Putting up a picture of the actual Hotel California would have been way too easy since there are signs all over it. 

Todos Santos is a lovely little town and an easy day trip from Cabo.  DW and I drove up there one day just after a (very rare) rain so that everything was blooming in the desert.  Really fun day!


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 24, 2021)

bankr63 said:


> Not actually the Hotel California. This would be the (site of the) mission at Todos Santos around the corner from HC.  Urban legend perhaps, but the Eagles have never confirmed or denied and the town fits very well (dark desert highway, warm smell of colitas, mission bells, the town is an oasis in the desert).  Putting up a picture of the actual Hotel California would have been way too easy since there are signs all over it.
> 
> Todos Santos is a lovely little town and an easy day trip from Cabo.  DW and I drove up there one day just after a (very rare) rain so that everything was blooming in the desert.  Really fun day!



I know Don Henley has denied it. The song is about being trapped by the music industry. The hotel is just a metaphor. BTW, there is a place across the street called Tequila Sunrise that has great tacos and some of the best margaritas I've ever had.


----------



## simon63 (Jan 25, 2021)

Guess where is it?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 25, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> I know Don Henley has denied it. The song is about being trapped by the music industry. The hotel is just a metaphor. BTW, there is a place across the street called Tequila Sunrise that has great tacos and some of the best margaritas I've ever had.


The history of how the song came to be written makes it pretty clear.  To whatever extent there is a connection to a physical hotel, the hotel would be the Beverly Hills Hotel.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2021)

simon63 said:


> Guess where is it?


Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay


----------



## easyrider (Jan 25, 2021)

simon63 said:


> Guess where is it?



Looks like PB Emerald Bay in the dining/ lookout area. I thought this area should be a deck but some one said that it gets so hot in the summer that having it enclosed was was better.

Bill


----------



## shorep (Jan 25, 2021)

It is a whole lot warmer than 'standing on a corner in Wimsloh Arizona',even if you are 'a fine sight to see',and there's 'a girl my lord in a flatbed ford, slowing down to take a look.....'


----------



## simon63 (Jan 25, 2021)

Karen G said:


> Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay


Yes it is


----------



## simon63 (Sep 12, 2021)

Guess about what year was it?


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 12, 2021)

¿1950?


----------



## simon63 (Sep 12, 2021)

A bit later, the hotel Camino Real was in the left


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 14, 2021)

So it's between 1970 and 1975?  I'll go with 1974.


----------



## simon63 (Sep 15, 2021)

Cabo San Lucas 53 years ago (1968). Today I’m wondering how many times it survived a Hurricane passing nearby.

The resort on the left was called The Hotel Camino Real later renamed in 1977 as Hotel Hacienda. In the foreground is the sand airstrip. There was no marina and the wharf in the picture was for the old fish cannery now only ruins on the public beach next to the current Naval Station.

For reference, the future marina channel would be in the middle foreground of the photo.


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 16, 2021)

simon63 said:


> Cabo San Lucas 53 years ago (1968). Today I’m wondering how many times it survived a Hurricane passing nearby.
> 
> The resort on the left was called The Hotel Camino Real later renamed in 1977 as Hotel Hacienda. In the foreground is the sand airstrip. There was no marina and the wharf in the picture was for the old fish cannery now only ruins on the public beach next to the current Naval Station.
> 
> For reference, the future marina channel would be in the middle foreground of the photo.



The internet (http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/real-turismo-s-a-de-c-v-history/) says the hotel wasn't purchased by the Camino Real people until 1970, but doesn't say what it was called previously.


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 2, 2021)

Here's an easy one ...


----------



## easyrider (Dec 2, 2021)

simon63 said:


> Cabo San Lucas 53 years ago (1968). Today I’m wondering how many times it survived a Hurricane passing nearby.
> 
> The resort on the left was called The Hotel Camino Real later renamed in 1977 as Hotel Hacienda. In the foreground is the sand airstrip. There was no marina and the wharf in the picture was for the old fish cannery now only ruins on the public beach next to the current Naval Station.
> 
> For reference, the future marina channel would be in the middle foreground of the photo.



Simon, did you go to Cabo back in those 60's or 70's ? I hear stories of how the area developed. Our first trip was before they took out the center median in town and to turn left you had to turn right onto a frontage road. I remember huge concrete topes too. It was a party town by the time we showed up. 

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 2, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Our first trip was before they took out the center median in town and to turn left you had to turn right onto a frontage road. I remember huge concrete topes too.


That road design is actually quite good.  By having the frontage road paralleling the main, they separate local traffic from through traffic.  Also, by having cars move to the frontage road to make a left turn they eliminate higher speed left turn collisions on the main road.  

We gringos are so used to making left turns on main roads, that at first it throws us off.  But I found that after I acclimated it worked very well. 

In that acclimation regard, it's like the diverging diamond interchanges that are starting to be built on busy interchanges in the US.  It's weird at first, but after you get used to it, it works pretty well.


----------



## simon63 (Dec 2, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Simon, did you go to Cabo back in those 60's or 70's ? I hear stories of how the area developed. Our first trip was before they took out the center median in town and to turn left you had to turn right onto a frontage road. I remember huge concrete topes too. It was a party town by the time we showed up.
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill, I took this information from a member of Pueblo Bonito Owners Group. My first travel to Cabo was in 2006, but people from La Paz told me that Cabo area was a rural zone with very cheaps lands before start the turistic develop.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 2, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That road design is actually quite good.  By having the frontage road paralleling the main, they separate local traffic from through traffic.  Also, by having cars move to the frontage road to make a left turn they eliminate higher speed left turn collisions on the main road.
> 
> We gringos are so used to making left turns on main roads, that at first it throws us off.  But I found that after I acclimated it worked very well.
> 
> In that acclimation regard, it's like the diverging diamond interchanges that are starting to be built on busy interchanges in the US.  It's weird at first, but after you get used to it, it works pretty well.



I does take a few times to get use to it. In Cabo, to get to Costco you do need to get into the frontage road to cross the bridge that puts you onto the opposite frontage road. The odd driving for me was Grand Caymen Island driving in left lane in a car with left side steering like at home and doing the roundabouts. I got use to it but could tell by the broken red lense glass on most of the roundabouts others hadn't.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 2, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The odd driving for me was Grand Caymen Island driving in left lane in a car with left side steering like at home and doing the roundabouts.


Boy do I hear you on Cayman and the roundabouts.  Those took the most acclimation time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 2, 2021)

Anybody recognize this pocket beach?


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2022)

While having our first cup of coffee we were visited by this hawk. This hawk was not obeying the handeler and hung out for a few minutes. 

Bill


----------



## TacoTerry (Feb 5, 2022)

Cathedral at Jose del Cabo?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 5, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anybody recognize this pocket beach?
> 
> View attachment 43011


I see that no one has guessed this spot.  This is Playa Los Colomitos, on the trail between Boca de Tomatlan and Las Animas, on the south shore of Bahia de Banderas (Puerto Vallarta).


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I see that no one has guessed this spot.  This Playa Los Colomitos, on the trail between Boca de Tomatlan and Las Animas, on the south shore of Bahia de Banderas (Puerto Vallarta).



I think I remember you had a thread or post on this hike. Was it an all day adventure ? And do you remember where the link is ? 

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 7, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I think I remember you had a thread or post on this hike. Was it an all day adventure ? And do you remember where the link is ?
> 
> Bill


I think it's in the Puerto Vallarta sticky thread at the top of the Mexico forum.


----------

